# Making a TT or stream community?



## pawszdraws (Mar 23, 2022)

For a while, I've had this pipe dream of actually being able to make a fun community. Which, I'm going to try and make happen this year.

Communities are fun! I'd like to make one with some people. A small group of creators who are *serious *about selling art or making furry-related content. I kind of want to set up a discord community as a home base and center it around furry-related content in streaming and on TikTok.

I have a shell of a discord server im working on right now (and eventually i'd like to stream my art) so I'm looking for 3-5 people who either do or want to do commission work/stream. You'd be on the servers mod team giving you a place to draw viewers into and where you can promote yourself/content. (As well as have a place to get commissions)  The server won't necessarily be 18+ only but for mod roles I am only looking for anyone 18+

Remember, this is starting from nothing so you HAVE to be motivated to get things done in order for this to work!

I've tried this before once and it didn't work, because I took it as a first come first to mod type of deal. So if you are SERIOUSLY interested, reply below with the answer to these questions!


1. Have you ever modded before? (does not matter if you haven't just looking to see who knows and who needs to learn the system!)

2. Are you over 18?

3. Do you have either a TT or Twitch? Are you planning on starting one? (If yes, please link to it!)

4. Please share an art piece you a proud of! (Can be anything related to the furry fandom, like drawn or sewn things!)

4. Please share why you'd like to be a part of this team!


----------

